# Skyway Streetstyler



## Vbushnell (Mar 13, 2020)

1986 (I think) 




Sk



yw



ay



 S



tr



ee



ts



ty



le



r.  This project was a complete Restoration.  All Original parts are powder coated or polished.  Wheels bleached and rebuilt with NOS Skyway wheel kits.  Original Skyway spinmaster headset with a few modified parts.   Rebuilt HSING TA pedals. Replacement parts....... Kashimax seat.  Half link chain.  AME grips. cables. Brake pads. Tires. Tubes.   Great build!


----------



## Jamie_h (Apr 14, 2020)

Looks great!


----------

